# New Kid on the block from Ayrshire



## r2sma (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi, Ive just collected my new (Well, new to me) TT from the dealer, only to frustratingly find the height adjustment handle has came away in my hand. Apart from a silly invention, ( which im comparing to the seat height adjustment on my old A4), anyone any ideas how to repair it without going back to the dealership?
:? 
Thx


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum if it was me i would take it back to the dealers and get them to fix the adjustment handle


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum, as trev says take it straight back it should be covered by a warrrenty from the dealer.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum ,take it back and get them to fix it then have a look at http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

get some pics up


----------

